# Spur Friday



## Crimson Tide (Jul 24, 2009)

Headed out around 5am for the Oriskany as first stop to try for a few AJ's but too rough for just me and one guy to hold position. My buddy John seemed to be hung up on a line (no one else close) but it was only a line that had completely wrapped my prop from who knows where. So into the water I go in underwear with knife in hand and very rough conditions to saw through the braid, and every size mono you can think of for thirty minutes at least. We then decided to troll around the O for Wahoo for a while with no bites and then headed south trolling until it got probably a little too deep for Wahoo and the water looked like grey mud. About 45 miles from the pass on a heading of about 150 we came to the most beautiful blue water pushed up against the bad with a weedline as far as you could see. This was the color blue you see in photos that guys post from way down in the Gulf. The water temp was a little over 75 degrees. We trolled that thing all day with only a couple of chicken dolphin taking some trollers. We also stopped at a few patches trying to lure out a big boy but only got more chickens which was a fun break at least. Heartbroken to not hit it big with these conditions, we made our way to the Spur where the water was also beautiful but no weedlines or bait (by the way, no bait anywhere), so we trolled the contour with no luck. What do I have to do? I was trolling 4 ballyhoo/Islander combos, a cedar plug behind a bird on shotgun and one Pakula sprocket on the corner behind a squid chain. Anyway, we set up to Sword near dark and had a perfect drift all night right up the spur without a bite. We had one squid at 500 feet and another at 250, both with lights. We are home and whipped, but I wanted to give a payback report for all of you that do the same. Hopefully, you guys that know how to catch fish can do something with the information.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Bama,

Thanks for the report. Sounded like an adventure having to get in the water - that is always a challenge. As far as fishing is concerned, I was out on that blue water rip yesterday just East of the Spur aboard Margarita Time out of Pensacola. We struggled too. Ended up with a dozen chick dolphin. You would have thought that with such a nicely formed weed line it would have produced more. The highlight of our trip was a prolonged battle with a wahoo hooked up on a deep jig that broke off after 45 minutes. Darn it! Sometime you get and sometimes you don't. I think that grass line will start producing later this week when the new moon currents start to rip. 

Sounds like you did everything right. Next time you'll get 'em.

Matt


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

It just has not popped yet , yeah there are fish coming in here and there but not the masses . Lots of chicken phins on the weedlines yesterday and released a big white marlin , and 1 tuna was it for us. Your doing things right it's just being in the right place .


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and a good try. Like the other guys said you did it right just give it a few more weeks and cosmic karma may place your hook and a Wahoo lip in the same place at the same time and it will be fish on for you.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the report.... Good to know for sure. Like others have said, I bet it will pick up big time in the very near future. Sounds like you had a nice spread out, but the big boys weren't home yet to eat your baits. I'm gonna try to get out there at the end of the week, so maybe it will improve. Sounded like you weren't the only one with this kind of report.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Spent all day at the Spur on Sunday (yesterday). Same thing. Nada. Oh, one chicken dolphin we found while cleaning the Tuna Line, LOL!

Pretty day with calm seas, and hey, we were offshore. Life is good!

btw... heard one Capt say he was in 5,000ft depth for two days and only had a Trigger and a Jack Crevalle to show for it. THAT, has got to hurt!

It will turn on soon...


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

It wasn't easy. We stayed east both days for the mbgfc. Lots of grass and very little bait. Around 20 miles south of the spur we jumped off a monster bull and got spooled like a blue. There are some huge weed mats that way. Like Walmart parking lot size. However, like I said no bait. Heard Blue Marlana chatting with someone Saturday night about a 250lb sword. It was a beautiful weekend to be on the water!!


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

we ran all over the spur, elbow, 131, and towards the steps with nothing, but a few fantom hits, didnt see any life except a few flyers and a few turtles i guess they water is still a few degrees to cold still for things to be cranking out there. 

what a nice weather weekend though, cleaned up the boat saturday and took the bay boat to Dauphin Island with the family for the rest of the weekend:thumbsup:


----------

